# récupérer mes mails d'un compte secondaire free sur Mail



## Cleopha (24 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

je débute sous mac et je n'arrive pas à recuperer mes mails sur Mail.
Mon est un compte secondaire free.
Je vois bien quand j'ai recu un mail sur mon compte mais visiblement ca serait juste un pb d'affichage ... 
J'arrive bien à recuperer et envoyer les mails du compte principale.
Je peux egalement envoyer des mails de mon compte (secondaire)

Comment puis je faire 
Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2008)

bonjour

je n'ai rien compris
( et pourtant je suis doué pour comprendre des trucs bizarres et j'ai des milliers de post d'aide 100 % free à mon actif)

-
merci d'expliquer autrement 

et....
-de donner l'OS
-le FAI


----------



## Cleopha (24 Janvier 2008)

Merci deja d'avoir repondu  

Je suis sur OS 10.5 Leopard et le FAI c'est free aussi 

le compte free est au nom de mon mari. mon compte est donc dépendant du sien
lorsque j'ai parametré son compte sur Mail pas de soucis j'envoie et je reçois ses mails 
par contre lorsque j'ajoute mon compte je peux envoyer des mails mais lorsque je releve les mails : je vois bien que j'ai recu un mail mais je ne le vois pas directe quand je clique sur ma BAL. Il faut que je clique droit sur " Obtenir les données du compte" dans l'onglet "messages sur le serveur" pour voir le mail et pour le consulter il faut carrement que j'aille sur internet sinon pas possible ... 
Il s'agit peut etre d'un pb de retrait de mails du serveur ou d'affichage mais je ne sais pas comment le resoudre ??? 
Pas facile d'expliquer ...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2008)

ok
là on commence à y voir un peu plus clair
c'est un souci dans Mail

( rien à voir avec compte principal secondaire  free  pour les lecteurs non free , c'est une histoire de hierarchie de creations d'adresses chez free)
-

Donc résumons 
compte mari OK
compte cleopha  souci  en lecture en message recu

question:
c'est depuis longtemps ou récent?

- test
1- creer un autre compte OSX  ( que je conseille de garder en permanence , un compte test sert toujours ...à tester)

pour le cas de ce test je conseille de fermer provisoirement Mail de session 1 pendant le test session2 

Pourquoi?
Pour ca
2- dans cette session test
tester compte cleopha dans Mail

si ca marche c'est un souci  Mail  local session 1
et on verra
( sans doute se diriger vers  refaire le compte voire toute la structure de comptes Mail session 1)

Si ca marche pas c'est
-soit souci coté free
soit  OS et Mail dans sa globalité


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2008)

Comme ii s'agit bien d'un problème de configuration de Mail, je déplace vers le forum idoine.


----------



## kesako (25 Janvier 2008)

Salut cleopha,

je suis aussi chez Free et j'ai configure deux compte se-mail sur Mail et pas de probleme sde mon cote.

Ce que tu pourrais aussi faire, c'est tout reprendre a zero:

1. supprimer le compte e-mail (pas celui de ton mari !) que tu as creer dans Mail.
2. Recreer un nouveau compte messagerie dans mail que tu appelles par exemple Cleopha (ou autrement)
3. tu entres toutes les infos de ton compte e-mail free (ton mail, pseudo, mot de passe... comme lorsque tu te connectes via le webmail de Free) et les reglages pop3 (pop3.free.fr) et smtp (smtp.free.fr). A chque etape de ce reglage, mail teste la connection aux differents serveurs.
4. Reessaie la reception et l'envoie des mails.​


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2008)

kesako a dit:


> Ce que tu pourrais aussi faire, c'est tout reprendre a zero:​



c'est ce que j'ai dit comme une des options

Pour l'instant très prématuré
et peut etre même pas nécessaire

mais je suis en désaccord total sur ta méthode


> 1. supprimer le compte e-mail (pas celui de ton mari !) que tu as creer dans Mail.


certainement pas !
​Pas d'accord
Pourquoi?
parce que en ce cas tu perds definitivement  les données de ce compte ( et ses messages)  

il vaut mieux envisager les choses par étapes
( dont archivages préalables)

ou eventuellement création d'un compte en plus

on verra


----------



## kesako (25 Janvier 2008)

oopppsss, il est vrai que j'avais oublie ce detail.
Mais il doit bien etre possible de recuperer ces mails quelque part sur le DD ?!​


----------



## Misterjo (25 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Je profite de cette discution pour vous signaler que j'ai un problème identique.
J'ai plusieurs comptes, 2 chez free et 1 chez yahoo. Je n'ai aucun problème pour les deux comptes free mais pour le compte yahoo j'ai un message enregistrer dans broullon mais impossible d'y acceder la boite est vide mais j'ai bien un "1" à coté du compte. De même que j'ai dû supprimer le filtrage de courrier indésirable car je ne pouvais jamais vérifier ces messages, ils sont invisibles mais bien comptabilisé.
Si qqun trouve la solution je pourrais réactiver le filtrage.

A+


----------



## Cleopha (25 Janvier 2008)

merci tout plein pour vos réponses c'est super !!

Bon finalement mon mari s'en est occupé le soir et visiblement il a tout simplement decoché et RE coché toutes les options de mon compte et ca s'est mis à marcher ????
Et en effet ce matin je pouvais voir tous mes mails dans ma boite 
A si il a fait autre chose il a renommé les 2 boites qui était au nom de nos adresses mails en juste nos prenoms ... En tout cas pour moi ca reste un mystere ???


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2008)

kesako a dit:


> oopppsss, il est vrai que j'avais oublie ce detail.
> Mais il doit bien etre possible de recuperer ces mails quelque part sur le DD ?!​


pas avec ta méthode
Pour les bonnes methodes tu lis la doc mac  ( dans l'aide , sur le site Apple ou dans des fils)


----------

